# Tia



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is a few pics of Tia one of my dark polecat girls. the second pic is in her winter coat.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

bump .........


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

She's beautiful - I do like the poleys best. She has a very cute nose!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks, I love her to bits shes just a baby -6 months I am sure she will be dark in her summer coat.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow DK shes one of the most beautiful ferrets ive ever seen!:001_wub:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

she's so gorgeous!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

wow she's a beauty! My Tia is a poley too, but she is a lot lighter.

Is she a hybrid or just very dark?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww I would love a Ferret, hubby wont let me tho

Shes lovely


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she is just very dark, their is some EU in their somewhere but she is very calm never attempts to bite and can be trusted near your face.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> Aww I would love a Ferret, hubby wont let me tho
> 
> Shes lovely


thanks, if you got one you'd soon have 2 they are lovely pets


----------



## CountrySmiths (Sep 12, 2010)

Adoreable


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Aww she's gorgeous! Looks real cheeky


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she is lol, she is loony when its play time, takes a while to catch her again she likes to play hide and seek


----------

